
Test your idea with only one person - mshafrir
http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/07/gettingstarted/test-your-idea-with-only-one-person/
======
miked
His blog post is a bit long, but do at least read the end of it, which is
great. Silicon Valley is rife with stories of coulda, woulda, shoulda, nd this
is one of the better ones.

